# PC-BSD 8.1



## NewsBytes (Sep 30, 2010)

We always wonder why is it that Microsoft makes us pay to use its   OS, so why not shift to Linux or UNIX which are open source and free to   use. No doubt Microsoft has made it very easy for lay man to use a PC   but we all know Linux is more secure than Windows. Also, off late Linux   developers are concentrating on GUI to make Linux easy to use.
FreeBSD - a UNIX like operating system has evolved from AT&T   UNIX via Berkely Software Distribution. FreeBSD has a text installer.   PC-BSD was fo...

To read the full news article,  click here


----------

